

A review of Barrelfish, a multikernel OS - neilk
http://www.borderstylo.com/posts/76-multikernel

======
hga
Micro-overview: research project that treats each core independently with
message passing between them. Lots of interesting implementation stuff, e.g.
"Barrelfish makes extensive use of DSLs for generating low-level operating
system code in C", and they have a correctness proof for that framework, which
is written in Haskell.

